# Brass vs. Aluminum Cases?



## RightTurnClyde

How does everyone here feel about the cheaper Aluminum-alloy cased ammo like Blazer? I don't reload so I don't care about having reusable casings. I'm thinking they should be perfectly fine for my plinking at the range. Anyone had any trouble with these? I have a Smith M&P9 that has never had any trouble feeding.


----------



## TOF

I damaged two barrels in my M&P9 with it. Holes burned thru the cases and pitted the chamber wall.

Smith & Wesson replaced both barrels under warranty even though I told them the first replacement was damaged when I once again tried 2 rounds of alluminum case Blazer.

CCI wasn't to interested in making a customer happy.

I will not use it ever again.

The last barrel has over 10,000 rounds of brass through it and is slick as when new.

:smt076


----------



## Wyatt

With WWB available at Walmart for under $20/100, why bother. Go with the brass.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I've never liked the cheap Blazer ammo. It just wasn't worth the savings for the headache it can cause.:smt071


----------



## bruce333

I used some Blazer aluminum cased ammo once in a revolver. It was the dirtiest ammo I ever fired thru that gun. My hands were black, and you could see the residue on the gun. I expect some residue when firing a revolver due to the cylinder gap, but this was excessive.


----------



## RightTurnClyde

OK! Seems pretty unanimous so far. I guess I'll stick with Wal-Mart.

What made me think about it is that I rented a S&W 1911 at my range last week and they gave me the cheap aluminum Blazer's to shoot through it. They seemed to work fine, but then again, it wasn't my gun and I didn't have to strip it and clean it afterwards, so I have no idea the effect it had on the gun.


----------



## Marcus99

RightTurnClyde said:


> OK! Seems pretty unanimous so far. I guess I'll stick with Wal-Mart.


Yep, good decision. You can't beat their prices, they're at least $5 cheaper than the local gun shop on those box's of Winchester 9mm's that Wyatt is referring to. You can definately beat their service though, lol.

I'm fairly certain that you can't use alluminum shells for reloading but at any rate it doesn't matter since neither of us reload. I personally don't have a problem with them other than the fact that I once had a box of .38 CCI's and one of the shells wasn't cut just right and caused the cylinder to jam. That was a pain in the ass I'm telling ya. It's more likely that you'll get a jam with alluminum casings though as their density is roughly 6 g/cm^3 less than brass, therefore they are more likely to deform.

I know that I've seen casings on the ground at the range that are silver, they are not alluminum though as they weigh more and are not a dull silverish grey like the Blazer and CCI one's, they're very shiny like a new quarter.


----------



## unpecador

Marcus99 said:


> I know that I've seen casings on the ground at the range that are silver, they are not alluminum though as they weigh more and are not a dull silverish grey like the Blazer and CCI one's, they're very shiny like a new quarter.


Nickel plated brass.


----------



## Shipwreck

Sorry - buT I have shot probably in excess of 8000 rounds of CCI Blazer in 9mm. I love the stuff - and I have seen threads on this exact topic, and everyone usually says the opposite - that its good ammo.

I have had bad WWB from Wal-Mart, and I switched to CCI Blazer a few years ago. I find it is more accurate, and a LOT cleaner.

I have disassembled the slides of my P99c after 1200 rounds, and my fullsize P99 after 3000. It was almost a waster of time - as there was nothing in the striker channel or under the extractor.

In the past, Blazer was cheaper at my local shop than it was at Wal-Mart. Now it's 50 cents more per box in 9mm. But, I still will buy it.


----------



## Ram Rod

I've never used any aluminum cased ammo in any of my guns. I'll continue to steer clear.


----------



## mtlmgc

I used it once in my PA-63, almost immediately it was jamming because the aluminum was soft enough for the top of the magizine to dig in and keep the round from feeding. Had 3 FTF in a 7 rnd mag. Isn't worth the trouble. The Blazer Brass in my 92 is a different story, seems to be pretty consistant and clean and no jams.


----------



## bruce333

Shipwreck said:


> Sorry - buT I have shot probably in excess of 8000 rounds of CCI Blazer in 9mm. I love the stuff - and I have seen threads on this exact topic, and everyone usually says the opposite - that its good ammo.


Yeah...I guess I should add that I never had a problem with the 100 rounds of Blazer I used. It was inexpensive and seemed to be just as accurate. I just found it to be dirty compared to other brands I've shot through that revolver, so I prefer not to use it. I've never tried it in a semi-auto.


----------



## RotorHead

So far my G19 is plowing through the Blazer and the WWB with no problems. However that is only a couple hundred rounds of each. Can't say one is dirtier than the other. Thinking I'm gonna stick with the WWB though for now.


----------



## Wyatt

I have shot the aluminum blazer through my 92FS years ago, also with no problems. But having subsequently heard some of the bad experiences others have had with aluminum ammo such as those expressed here, I went exclusively to brass. Some things I just don't need to find out for myself and this is one of them.


----------



## alloy

have had issues getting it to push out of a S&W .357 cylinder. i dont use it anymore i guess.


----------



## Joeywhat

I've had few problems with CCI Blazer. IT wouldn't eject in my XD right before I sold it, but otherwise have had no problems in any of my pistols. I can sometimes get it cheaper then WWB, too, so it's worth it on occasion.


----------



## NGIB

I've have fired more than 5000 rounds of this stuff in 9mm, 40, and 45 and haven't had a single issue at all. I had read where CZ's don't like it but my P01 shot it just fine. I would use this stuff over the Wolf and S & B anyday of the week...


----------



## Dsig1

In Central PA the Blazer AL is $1 per box less than Blazer Brass. $8.99 vs. $9.99 respectively. If you are shooting so much ammo, that the $1 savings will make such a difference for you from a cost perspective, you should get into reloading ASAP, use Blazer Brass or WWB spent casings and reload them 5+ times. Better for the environment and a true savings in the wallet at about 3,000 - 4,000 rounds for break even on the reloading equipment and supplies. Then you could shoot for $5.00 per box of 50 and control the load.


----------



## NGIB

I merely answered the OP's question as he doesn't reload and nor do I. The 5000 rounds have been fired over the past couple of years...


----------

